# TT SIGNITURE PLATE UNDER AVATAR



## Ricky Holco (Aug 11, 2011)

HI
as a new member i figured out after much searching in all the wrong places how to add the ttoc signiture strip

am now wonderring when the bit that says tt newbie under my avatar is changed and how do i get the ttoc badge under my avatar
is there a time period ?
cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ricky, Admin will do their sweep of forum for new members soon & change your info.
Hoggy.


----------

